# For Te users only, whats good about Ti?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

No infj's or intp's and other Ti users should post here, whats the pro (and cons) with Ti?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahem (nothing).

I understand Ti perfectly, but I just don't get it. I see it as being completely useless.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Ahem (nothing).
> 
> I understand Ti perfectly, but I just don't get it. I see it as being completely useless.


Supposed to be a positive thread! :angry:


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Supposed to be a positive thread! :angry:


Ti is my ignoring function (socionics).. I doubt I could find anything positive about it even if I tried. :kitteh:


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Ti is more interesting. Te is shallow and points out the obvious.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Ti is my ignoring function (socionics).. I doubt I could find anything positive about it even if I tried. :kitteh:


Well Te is my ignoring function and I can still find plenty of positives about Te. 

Either try to find something positive about Ti or refrain from posting here.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Well Te is my ignoring function and I can still find plenty of positives about Te.


Because Te is better than Ti. Obv.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1) Te users can have a tendency to mistake their _interpretation_ of facts for the facts themselves, therefore viewing their opinion as infallible. 
2) in a similar vein, Te is great at citing studies; Ti is great at critiquing the validity of studies and checking for bias 
3) Te is great for formulating step-by-step plans, but it relies on the prior existence of objective data and expert opinions to full from, something which is not always available. Ti is better at problem solving from scratch



ScarlettHayden said:


> Ahem (nothing).
> I understand Ti perfectly, but I just don't get it. I see it as being completely useless.


lmao :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Ahem (nothing).
> 
> I understand Ti perfectly, but I just don't get it. I see it as being completely useless.


Psst...everything is useless and pointless.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

When people use their shadow functions under stress, they say it they report great clarity. 

INTJ understress: I set high standards for you and you failed! *INTJ suddenly uses Ti.* Wait, why have high standards in the first place?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Psst...everything is useless and pointless.


Yeah, if you're a nihilist.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Yeah, if you're a nihilist.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Ti is my ignoring function (socionics).. I doubt I could find anything positive about it even if I tried. :kitteh:


Then there's an option to not open your mouth, you unique, special snowflake.....


I love looking at the combination of Ti and Ne at work - when they think out loud and the ideas are born right then and there. It's like opening the scalp of a person and seeing the neurons running around...... a really beautiful moment indeed.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


>














SplitTheAtom said:


> Then there's an option to not open your mouth, you unique, special snowflake.....


But since we live in a free country, there's also an option to add my opinion, no matter what it is.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

being an indeterminate Te type, I'd rather use a tool than be a tool. Ti isn't relevant to Te's true interests.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

@ScarlettHayden of course, of course, only when it's out of context and not very important, it becomes a bit biased.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Marsibil said:


> being an indeterminate Te type, I'd rather use a tool than be a tool. Ti isn't relevant to Te's true interests.


Agree with this 100%.



SplitTheAtom said:


> @_ScarlettHayden_ of course, of course, only when it's out of context and not very important, it becomes a bit biased.


Everyone is biased to some extent. I don't deny it.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

It is possible the introverted functions are grinding:shocked: I know my Fi grinds on peoples nerves at times, my husnands Ni can also grind against my Fi, and those I know who function through Si also are testy or gindy ( is that even a word ):laughing::laughing:

I don't have a full grasp in depth of how Ti comes to conclusions, I do understand the process from a personal perspective much like my Fi, in this way I understand it. I recognize it when among people , it looks they pull stuff out of their ass , but no, they come up with brilliant ideas, Ti is creative much like Fi, it has a lingo of its own, it flows like art.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> Ti is more interesting. Te is shallow and points out the obvious.


Okay, wow. That was uncalled for. INFPs are supposed to be nice.

I think that Ti is great because it allows people to figure out what they're going to say without saying it. A Ti dom is less likely to be annoying or to say any little dumb thing that pops into their heads.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> It is possible the introverted functions are grinding:shocked: I know my Fi grinds on peoples nerves at times, my husnands Ni can also grind against my Fi, and those I know who function through Si also are testy or gindy ( is that even a word ):laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't have a full grasp in depth of how Ti comes to conclusions, I do understand the process from a personal perspective much like my Fi, in this way I understand it. I recognize it when among people , it looks they pull stuff out of their ass , but no, they come up with brilliant ideas, Ti is creative much like Fi, it has a lingo of its own, it flows like art.


This post is so ENFP. Grindy isn't a word but I get what you're saying.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

1.Ti tends to be more precise, accurate and better at accounting for outliers or avoiding collateral damage
2.Ti users can be very good problem solvers 
3. Ne-Ti or Ti-Ne mental masturbation pave the way for the sorts of things that Te works with. Most theoretical sciences eventually become practical sciences. Before it was nuclear energy, eventually it'll be quantum mechanics. Space exploration lies in the void between both.


----------

